
Show HN: Easily Use Quick Look from a macOS terminal - hultner
https://github.com/Hultner/shell-tools/tree/master/ql
======
hultner
Nothing fancy but I've been using a shortcut for quick look on my macOS-
systems for years which has been really handy.

I recently sat at another macOS machine and were navigating picture files
through the terminal and really missed this interface so I added it to my
github. It's nothing fancy but it does stop me from having to remember the
full qlmanage command and parameters as well as stopping it from filling my
terminal buffer with it's debug data.

